# hello



## sunshine74743 (Sep 20, 2010)

hi my name is loretta .and i have been married since i was 15 i am 32 now.I am from cali he is from okla .we have moved out of state several times and always end up coming back to okla .We have been here over 8 years.Well when we moved back down here i clearly stated i would go anywere with him but i hated this town . We still moved here anyway . we both went to school so we could get good jobs and provide for our children..well i have never lead my husband to believe i wanted to stay after a year here i was ready move on .were we live my job doesnt pay good and its a well known fact i can do better in a bigger town . My husband got pissed the first time i brought it up .several years later he will not hear it well a year ago he started acting controling and even shoved me around in front of my kids then he spit in my face.I got to were he scared me when ever i thought he was gonna get mad about somthing i would panic and try to fix it to please him .finaly i went off and he has been great ever since .but now i am sooooo sick of liveing in this ****y little town .but i dont known what to do all we have here is a little walmart and if you have a kid with a disablity ur screwed have any of you been throught somthing like this what do you think?


----------



## sunshine74743 (Sep 20, 2010)

i wonder why some of these posts get so man:scratchhead:y replys and some none at all


----------

